# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Relocating Telstra phone line

## ooty_boy

I'm currently using Optus for phone, but I'm planning on going back to my Telstra phone line. 
The overhead Telstra line is very old, and currently terminates in small round bakelite box high on a wall close to the connection point on the fascia (see attached picture) 
The fascia needs replacing and the wall needs to be reclad so the phone line needs to be moved, if only temporarily. 
My understanding is that the line up to a NTD (Network Termination Device) or the first outlet is Telstras responsibility, and nobody else is allowed to touch it. 
What is the procedure when the structure holding Telstras equipment needs to move or be repaired? Do I have to pay for it? Is there a particular department I need to talk to at Telstra? 
If I'm getting the cable reattached, I'd also like to move the connection point further along the fascia (for aesthetic reasons) - does anybody know what spacing must be maintained between the overhead power and phone cables? This will determine if it's even possible. 
Ideally I'd like to get my cabler to rewire all my outlets to a new NTD on the outside wall and then get Telstra to attach the incoming line to it. Has anybody else got Telstra to do this on a house that already has an existing phone line? 
Thanks.

----------


## woodsprite

Yes, my understanding too. Telstra 'owns' the line fropm the street to your fisrt phone jack - after that it is anybody's. You are supposed to have a qualified cabler do any other work (Telstra can do it for you but will charge) but you may be able to do some of it yourself.
I am actually pretty amazed at what modern phone lines can carry. We have a 30 year old line in from the street - only two pairs of wires - that is enabled for 2 phone numbers, faxstream (which operates conjointly with the main phone number) and broadband. When we had the broadband conencted last year the Telstra guy had to come out and configure the wiring at the street box (can't recall thecost, not much) and he said that the modern phone lines now have 3 pairs instead of two, and can carry much more in the way of extra connections and configurations. 
I rang telstra, explained what I wanted (re. the broadband) and they put me through to the right department (can't remember which one). I onyl rang them cos I thought that I woul dneed a new cable from the street to the house to carry the broadband - when th etech came out to check, he simply fiddled with the wires in the street box - and growled at me cos I had also run an illegal line myself to the shed. 
Hope this helps a little - have to admit that much as I dislike Telstra (AAPT serves us well) the service was great, prompt and friendly. 
Jeff

----------


## Tools

You will more than likely have to pay for the work as Telstra don't do much themselves anymore.It is mostly done by contractors.I contacted Telstra a couple of weeks ago about removing two cables from a property that had been demolished,and where we are putting up a new building.After going from department to department, they kept telling me to just cut it off,despite me repeatedly telling them I am not allowed to.They said if they sent a supoervisor out, he would only tell me the same thing,and charge me for the privilidge!,Anyway, we just pulled them back in to the pit and left them coiled up...job done. 
Tools

----------


## ooty_boy

Spoke to the poaching department at Telstra (the ones that want us back from Optus) who said they'll pay for a whole new connection if it's required, as long as we come back.  To make sure I actually get new wiring, they advised me to have the old line removed, do my reno work then request the new line when I'm ready. 
I rang Telstra yesterday to get the line removed, found the relevent department (I think) who also told me to just to cut it off myself because the line was already disconnected. 
I kept telling them that I wasn't allowed to, but the answer was "builders do it all the time - just wind it up and nail it to the pole at least 8 feet up" 
I'll be out  later this morning with my hammer and imperial measuring tape....

----------


## meerkat

This is strange Telstra told us that once it hits our fencline, the cable is our responsibility.  
We tried to get another wire down the pipe and there appears to be a blockage, they told us that its our problem to sort out as we have "put in a garden" and most probably hit it with a rotary hoe.

----------


## Azza

Thought I would add my 2c here as I work for Telstra and with any luck maybe able to clear up the confusion. See image linked below  
Everything up to and including the PIT is Telstra's responsibility. 
Everything from the PIT to the first socket is your responsibility, this is called the 'lead-in'.  
You can dig your own trench (to spec), provide the conduit, and a drawstring for either a) Telstra tech (on home install job) b) lead-in contractor or c) your registered sparky to pull the lead-in cable through. 
Only a Telstra tech, or authorised contractor is able to connect the lead-in cable into the PIT hence why an authorised contractor normally carries out the lead-in trench, pipe and cable in one job. 
Confusing?, hope not  :Smilie:

----------


## peter_sm

Who owns the line from the pole to the fascia board on the house then?

----------


## Burnsy

It was my understanding that if you reconnect you will need to do so to current standards in your area which is probably underground. I ran my own condute and wire for our lead in and when the telstra guy arrived to connect it he said, "what did you buy all that for, we would have you supplied as much wire and condute as you needed as part of your flat rate reconnection fee" which by the way was $299. My answer to him was that after spending about an hour on the phone trying to find the right department so I could get hold of the said condute and wire and being severely d***ed around it was easier to drive to the nearest electrical wholesaler and buy it myself. 
This upgrade to current standards was also the case at my last house where we renovated the front causing the electrical lead in to need moving. Power company were not happy about reconnecting to our eaves and wanted it run underground. Might be different in your neck of the woods though. 
There seems to be alot of misinformation about within Telstra depending on what department you speak to, seems they tell white lies to reach their targets and response times.  Don't be surprised when the sting you the money to reconnect despite saying they wouldn't - and there is nothing you can do about it beacuse they own the infrastructure and no other company can do it.   
I had a classic about four years ago when I dug up a clients phone line with a bobcat.  The line was only about 150mm under the sand, I clipped it and because the condute was not glued it all came apart and the line was damaged.  I rang up and reported the fault for the owner.  I lived three houses down so knowing how the system works I showed up with a shovel when the testra guy arrived and dug the trench so he was out of there within 20 minutes.  Telstra tried to bill me over $900 for it saying it was an emergency repair.  It took me a week of arguing with someone in Tasmania about what actually happened before they backed down and rebilled me for a little over $100.

----------


## begacomp

Sorry to disagree with some of the previous post but there is no gray area as far as Telstra responsibilty ends. Telstra is responsible  for all infrastructure up to  the network boundary. This is clearly defined in Section 22, Telecommunications Act 1997. In older houses it is the first TO outlet. In later installations it is the NTD (Network Termination Device). NTDs are designed for domestic or small business premises where less than six lines are required to be terminated. The NTD is is a brown box bearing the Telstra Logo and MUST bear the words Network Termination Device or NTD or Network Termination Device Enclosure or NTDE - if these markings are not present it is not the network boundary. (Do not confuse it with an identical size grey box (with or without Telstra thereon). The network boundary is not and can never be a pit either on or off the property. The placement of the NTD is governed by the Wiring Regs AS/ACIF 2009:2006. No cabling work may be carried out on the customer side of the NTD except by an appropriately registered licensed cabler. (not the same as a qualified electrician) Currently Telstra are not interested in performining cabling work on the customer side but will refer you to a Registered Cabler. For futher info do a search on 'Telstra Guidline 02688_tntd" - Hope this clears up some misunderstandings, regards Robin. (Registered  Open Cabler Licence)

----------

